# Cody Rhodes "Fired"



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rhodes was fired after losing to Orton tonight on Raw. Is this a set up for Survivor Series? When is Rhodes going to return?

Discuss.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

He's probably just taking some time off to get married. They will bring him back eventually. I was hoping Cody would get the win, that would of been huge.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> He's probably just taking some time off to get married. They will bring him back eventually. I was hoping Cody would get the win, that would of been huge.


This.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Repackage him please. He badly needs a gimmick.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Either time off to get married or time off to rehab an injury. Either way, he'll probably be gone for a few months and come back repackaged.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Cody's coming back after his honeymoon. The question is whether he's coming back as a face or a heel.

I do find it somewhat disturbing that a babyface (particularly Daniel Bryan) didn't even try to distract Orton in order to help Cody win. That would at least be close to the #AllInForCody mantra Cole's been mentioning.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

He could've been legit released or legit quit and WWE took advantage of it with this final match to get heat for cooperation, like when CM Punk beat Jeff Hardy and ended his career. I think he was legit released/quit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> He could've been legit released or legit quit and WWE took advantage of it with this final match to get heat for cooperation, like when CM Punk beat Jeff Hardy and ended his career. I think he was legit released/quit.


Doubt it. Probably just an angle. After all, why would Rhodes be fired?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> He could've been legit released or legit quit and WWE took advantage of it with this final match to get heat for cooperation, like when CM Punk beat Jeff Hardy and ended his career. I think he was legit released/quit.


fpalm.

Why would they fire one of their potential future stars?

Plus guys like JTG and Yoshi Tatsu are still employed. You must be thick if you think Rhodes will get released before them.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Portugoose said:


> I do find it somewhat disturbing that a babyface (particularly Daniel Bryan) didn't even try to distract Orton in order to help Cody win. That would at least be close to the #AllInForCody mantra Cole's been mentioning.


But wouldn't that be completely counterproductive if Cody actually wants time off for his wedding and honeymoon? Otherwise, WWE wouldn't have even tried to get Cody involved in the Corporation storyline.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Write 'Cody Rhodes' into twitter and see some of the comments, it's quite funny. People getting worked like marks in 2013, who said kayfabe was dead?

DAT GAME be GAMIN :HHH


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cody removed from the roster page and added to the alumni section of the WWE website....have they ever done that for a kayfabe firing?


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

Seeing as Cole was bigging up his wedding its obvious he's taking time off ro be with his future wife 

He'll return at Survivor series to aid Team Bryan Against The New Corp


----------



## FraserGray (Nov 22, 2012)

He's taking time off to be with his new bride, rehabbing an injury or possibly doing a movie, I always take that into consideration now!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Cody removed from the roster page and added to the alumni section of the WWE website....have they ever done that for a kayfabe firing?


Wow. I don't think they've done that for a kayfabe firing. It could be legit, we'll find out some info in a few days.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Cody removed from the roster page and added to the alumni section of the WWE website....have they ever done that for a kayfabe firing?


Yes. They do it with every kayfabe firing.


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Wow. I don't think they've done that for a kayfabe firing. It could be legit, we'll find out some info in a few days.


I believe they did that with Jericho last year so I wouldn't look to much into it.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I remember when Miz and R-Truth got fired in kayfabe, they removed them from the roster page for a while.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Cody removed from the roster page and added to the alumni section of the WWE website....have they ever done that for a kayfabe firing?


Yes. But it was done a lot quicker than normal. It took Jericho a full day and a half to have his profile removed.

If it's kayfabe, usually they do it later. I still think it's kayfabe, but the timing does make me wonder about how legitimate it is.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

O how I wish he came back under a mask. Have the Midnight Rider ride again. Such an angle might make Cody interesting.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Cody removed from the roster page and added to the alumni section of the WWE website....have they ever done that for a kayfabe firing?


I'm quite certain they did.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Cody removed from the roster page and added to the alumni section of the WWE website....have they ever done that for a kayfabe firing?


You should look on the WWE Corporate website sometimes. That's where kayfabe ends. Companies can't dick around shareholders like they can the general viewing audience.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Cody removed from the roster page and added to the alumni section of the WWE website....have they ever done that for a kayfabe firing?


I don't know. However Y2J for example isn't on the roster page either.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Portugoose said:


> You should look on the WWE Corporate website sometimes. That's where kayfabe ends. Companies can't dick around shareholders like they can the general viewing audience.


Oh, the corporate page is where kayfabe ends? Never would've guessed. Thanks for filling us in, Aristotle.

:bosh4


I was merely asking if they've done it in the past


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Kayfabe is alive and well. Even the "smarks" on here not sure lol. 

And lol @ the fans chanting thank-you-Cody. Ya I'm sure you'll NEVER see him again, you might have to wait a whole 2 months.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I think that promo seals it is kayfabe.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Pretty good promo


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Oh, the corporate page is where kayfabe ends? Never would've guessed. Thanks for filling us in, Aristotle.
> 
> :bosh4
> 
> ...


Asking if they immediately apply kayfabe news as they break on their kayfabe website? I don't think anyone needs to answer a rhetorical question, even Aristotle.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah. Dat promo :mark:


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Best of WWE MNR Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....120470944667174.13985.114016181979317&type=1

_Connie Brink: I will no longer let my son watch WWE. I preach to him everyday about bullying. And here you are running ads about not bullying then yet your story lines approve and reward billies. So long to what used to be good entertainment._

_Diana Flores: Tonight is the last night our family watches WWE too much BS_

_Michael Lane: We The fans Needs to Boycott WWE for what is going on with Triple H, show by > never again watch wwe again or going to the shows UNTIL Triple H, an His Wife is fired or never be able again running the place on Raw, So wwe fans Boycott an show then if this keeps up there want be anymore fans, If this man gets fired tonight ,, well he did so no more for me_

_Angel Rivera: We should boycot wwe they screw cody rhodes! They screwing everybody there its not wrestling anymore!_

_Joshua Mueller: I love the WWE ever since I was a little kid, I still love it but the direction that your going is horrible. Triple H, you were my favorite wrestler but after what I saw on Raw tonight when you fired Cody, I lost all respect for you. I hope Cody, Big Show, Dolph, Daniel & every other wrestler beats up the shield & you! ..Plus puts your wife Steph threw a table! _

_Robert Whitekettle Jr: Threaten to ruin a guys life before his wedding. Be A Star_


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

T-Viper said:


> Best of WWE MNR Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....120470944667174.13985.114016181979317&type=1
> 
> _Connie Brink: I will no longer let my son watch WWE. I preach to him everyday about bullying. And here you are running ads about not bullying then yet your story lines approve and reward billies. So long to what used to be good entertainment._
> 
> ...


These are the types of fans the WWE needs to actively push away... so much stupid it makes my brain hurt XD


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> Best of WWE MNR Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....120470944667174.13985.114016181979317&type=1
> 
> _Connie Brink: I will no longer let my son watch WWE. I preach to him everyday about bullying. And here you are running ads about not bullying then yet your story lines approve and reward billies. So long to what used to be good entertainment._
> 
> ...


fpalm Man this is just priceless.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> These are the types of fans the WWE needs to actively push away... so much stupid it makes my brain hurt XD


They're probably in tears right now cause DB is getting beat up by Shield. It's so hilarious man, seriously if you're ever having a bad day, just go on WWE Facebook, it will instantly brighten up your day.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Rhodes "parting words" were fantastic. Made a fan out of me, I hope he's going to be involved in this corp feud down the line


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh man the comments are going to be epic after this Big Show thing... just wait for WWE to update their FB with a pic and it will be gold.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

Cody Rhodes to return at RR 2014 as a surprise entrant and win the RR 2014! BOOK IT! GO ahead IWC, flameme


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I think Cody is going to get the push of his life when he comes back from slamming his wife.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Quality promo. Hope he's not gone too long.

Need to let him do his own thing on promo's, he seems like the kind of guy who would be much better doing his own lines, which I suspect he did with that interview.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

He'll be back around the time Battleground rolls around. They need a 4th if Henry is going to be out and it sure as hell wasn't going to be Miz.

They did the fire angle so he has an axe to grind against HHH.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Tbh, while I like that the WWE is using so many pieces for this new angle (mid card guys and main event guys mixing it up in strong storylines is a plus for everyone) I feel like the WWE missed the ball with this one.

Cody should have taken a beating and went off TV INJURED. Why? 

Because in the WWE being INJURED by someone means more than being FIRED when done right. 

Say Cody has his match with Randy. Randy goes on to beat Cody clean after a strong showing from both men (this keeps Orton strong as the champ and shows off how far Rhodes has come since Legacy). At the end of the match Orton fakes like he's going to shake Cody's hand but attacks him instead cuz...you know...HEEL. He then calls the Shield down and they Triple Powerbomb the hell out of Cody, then they hit him with it AGAIN to really drive home the message. Cody goes off TV with a lot of sympathy from the crowd and could come back HOT when he actually does return.

Him being fired doesn't do that to me. It's not enough. What sounds better to you:

Having Cody return to help fight the Corporation after they brutally assualted him before his honeymoon?

or

Cody returning to help fight the Corporation after they...fired him because he lost a match?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

You mean Cody isn't going to TNA now?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I missed it but caught the recap. Probably taking time off to get marry since he and Josh brought it up. I think he will return before Survivor Series if they plan on doing Team Bryan vs Team Orton. Hoping for a big push when he returns and a new character out of it.


----------



## TheMizfitWF (Feb 19, 2013)

To answer earlier questions, when John Cena was "fired" he was also moved to the alumni section almost immediately following his "retirement" speech on RAW.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I've no idea what they're going to do with this angle but they got my attention.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

RAW was shit, but that promo from Rhodes though

:cody


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice promo by Cody near the end of the show. That was good.

I think this whole thing with him being fired is for him to take time off for his honeymoon I'm guessing.
BTW his fiancee is something...



Spoiler: hot damn


----------



## Showoff 2.0 (Aug 2, 2013)

*cody rhodes*

does anybody know what's going on with cody rhodes is he taking a break for his wedding, leaving for good, or is this an angle


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know if this was asked already so I am sorry if it was, but why wasn't Sandow involved in the part of the corporation storyline??

Sandow and Rhodes had a history with the team rhodes scholars and the money in the back storyline so Sandow could of come out after Cody was fired and said something heelish to Cody.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dat pop when Rhodes hit Cross Rhodes.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Deshad C. said:


> Tbh, while I like that the WWE is using so many pieces for this new angle (mid card guys and main event guys mixing it up in strong storylines is a plus for everyone) I feel like the WWE missed the ball with this one.
> 
> Cody should have taken a beating and went off TV INJURED. Why?
> 
> ...


You are completely off on this one.

Orton continuing to attack Rhodes after the match and calling down the Shield to beat on him sends mixed signals to the casual viewer. 

Rhodes goes out "injured" and then comes back the guy he would have to go after is Orton. Who is in a feud with Bryan.

Going with the fired angle it allows Rhodes to come back and be involved in the feud vs "The New Corporation" without having to get involved with Bryan/Orton program to get his "revenge". 

His revenge will be coming back and being an ally with Bryan, Big Show, Ziggler and whoever else.


----------



## ReignOfReigns (Jun 17, 2013)

Cody comes back at the Rumble (his 5th), wins the rumble, challenges for the WHC against the current champion (RVD/ADR/Ziggler), Sandow cashes on the night or the raw after, cody retains the belt. Boom. Top face made.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> I don't know if this was asked already so I am sorry if it was, but why wasn't Sandow involved in the part of the corporation storyline??
> 
> Sandow and Rhodes had a history with the team rhodes scholars and the money in the back storyline so Sandow could of come out after Cody was fired and said something heelish to Cody.


Yeah, that would've been a good move. I imagine they're going in a similar direction.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Should have made this Sandow vs. Rhodes what the fuck now that feud was totally one-sided


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Cody FUCKING Rhodes probably got the third biggest pop behind Bryan and Punk tonight because of his involvement. Had Bryan just pulled a Cena and got his upperhand already, the reaction and meaning of Cody's match wouldn't be as big as it was tonight.

That alone tells you this storyline, as of now, is still tremendous. Stop trying to ask for a Cena-esque storyline.
__________________


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I just noticed today that he no longer has the mask on, what happend??


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Hopefully he returns with the "Mystic" gimmick that was outlined by yours truly.

Read about it now in the Smackdown section! Next ten thread subscribers get a Vintage Boxes-With-Gods T-shirt with a deposit if 20$.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> O how I wish he came back under a mask. Have the Midnight Rider ride again. Such an angle might make Cody interesting.


Nicely pulled. You showed your age by pulling that reference, but still, well pulled



T-Viper said:


> Best of WWE MNR Facebook:
> _Connie Brink: I will no longer let my son watch WWE. I preach to him everyday about bullying. And here you are running ads about not bullying then yet your story lines approve and reward billies. So long to what used to be good entertainment._
> 
> _Diana Flores: Tonight is the last night our family watches WWE too much BS_
> ...


I used to work with a guy who genuinely thought wrasslin' was the real deal. I would do my best to avoid talking wrestling with him because I just couldn't take listening to a grown man thinking pro wrestling is real. Also if I let him know it wasn't I thought he might snap and bring a sniper rifle into work. No thanks on that scenario

All that being said:

Dear God above, who right now is having the Colonel's Popcorn Chicken being shoveled into his mouth by Audry Hepburn. Please do not let them recycle the Big Show is fired then comes to the next PPV just to betray the face storyline with Cody Rhodes. I know recycling makes for a greener planet, but I don't think that philosophy applies to plot points.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I really appreciate how well Rhodes sold this angle tonight from the first backstage segment with Orton and Hunter to his ultrasympathetic departure. As a babyface performer he get's it. In the Sandow feud his motivations were a bit skewed because they didn't set up the turn properly but now I believe they are on to something when he eventually returns. The match with Orton brought the crowd to their feet with some hot near falls. Again, Cody's selling after the loss and in this promo below were all done well. Rhodes and Bryan are how you book babyfaces we want to root for. :clap


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Its hard to get invested when we all know he'll be back in a month. 

Btw gotta love how Cody all of a sudden has a wife now. What happened to Cody hitting on Kaitlyn and ditching her forthe Bellas? Are we supposed to have forgotten that? Or am I to believe that Cody just met some chick last week and decided to marry her? 

Thats WWE Logic at its finest.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

King Bebe said:


> Its hard to get invested when we all know he'll be back in a month.


So instead of firing him they should of "injured" him.


----------



## DippinLikeLipton (Aug 18, 2009)

Bookockey said:


> You mean Cody isn't going to TNA now?


"What's Colby Streets doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Clique said:


> I really appreciate how well Rhodes sold this angle tonight from the first backstage segment with Orton and Hunter to his ultrasympathetic departure. As a babyface performer he get's it. In the Sandow feud his motivations were a bit skewed because they didn't set up the turn properly but now I believe they are on to something when he eventually returns. The match with Orton brought the crowd to their feet with some hot near falls. Again, Cody's selling after the loss and in this promo below were all done well. Rhodes and Bryan are how you book babyfaces we want to root for. :clap


Rhodes just became my favorite face on the roster. This angle is bringing out the best in everyone and that promo is one of the best. that I have seen. all year.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree. It seems that with Cena injured and this storyline being brought to the forefront involving a lot of people, the roster seems to be stepping up there game. Cody was in babyface limbo after the Sandow feud and became one of the most compelling characters on RAW tonight. THAT's how important, strong, and vital this story has been. And we ain't seen NOTHING yet. I promise you.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Clique said:


> I really appreciate how well Rhodes sold this angle tonight from the first backstage segment with Orton and Hunter to his ultrasympathetic departure. As a babyface performer he get's it. In the Sandow feud his motivations were a bit skewed because they didn't set up the turn properly but now I believe they are on to something when he eventually returns. The match with Orton brought the crowd to their feet with some hot near falls. Again, Cody's selling after the loss and in this promo below were all done well. Rhodes and Bryan are how you book babyfaces we want to root for. :clap


Why did he break Kayfabe. "They (WWE) made Dusty Rhodes dance. They (WWE) put Goldust in gold." I would think kayfabe wwe doesn't command the antics and attire wrestlers have.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Would have loved to see him kick out of the RKO once, than taking another one.

Great way to build a face, crowd was hot for Cody


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DippinLikeLipton said:


> "What's Colby Streets doing in the Impact Zone?"


:lmao


----------



## Troy A (Sep 3, 2013)

Cody is taking time off and will be back...


----------



## spiraltap (Jan 10, 2006)

There's only one way for this to play out to make me happy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWtXAtGJ4JQ

Except replace kids with members of the new corporation and damien sandow. Fear me you will.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I did NOT see that segment aof Cody fter he lost to Orton. Jesus. Fuck EVERYTHING I said before. They where right to do what they did. lol


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

How did he break kayfabe bringing up his dad and brother? lol

Also, not everything is a show. he does actually have a wife. Just like Cena and Bryan are dating the Bellas.

Great promo by Rhodes and he'll get a huge pop when he returns.. hoping at the rumble... wouldn't mind Survivor series but how bout Cody wins the rumble. Bryan as WWE champ and then Cody challenges him for the belt at mania and wins.. turning corporate heel.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think this should go even further, and affect his father Dusty Rhodes as well. Claiming that Dusty hasn't been finding, and developing enough talent in NXT. Obviously this is all done in kayfabe. The question then becomes who takes over NXT? HHH should bring back one of his "Kliq" boys, possibly Nash, or Waltman take over NXT. We hardly see Dusty outside of backstage segments. If neither of the Kliq members are ok then I think the best option is Jim Ross, or even Brad Maddox. That way if Maddox brings anyone up to the main roster he can have first hand knowledge of that talent due to his relationship with NXT, and his role there.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have liked Cody a lot for a while now. His promos on the app have been top notch! And was really happy he was the first to stand up to HHH. Sad to see him wrote off the show for a while.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I was really hoping Rhodes would come out to try and help Danielson at the end. Seems like they served it up on a silver platter by firing him and him storming off but obviously it didn't happen tonight. It'd be nice if this was a vehicle to bring him back with a lot of fan support whenever he's done with his break.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

RebelArch86 said:


> I have liked Cody a lot for a while now. His promos on the app have been top notch! And was really happy he was the first to stand up to HHH. Sad to see him wrote off the show for a while.


He is getting married though. It's kind of deserved for him to be off of television to enjoy his wedding, and honey moon. It was a solid way to get him off tv. However, I wonder how they will introduce him back? That's the tricky part. How are they going to explain his re-hire.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

The Enforcer said:


> I was really hoping Rhodes would come out to try and help Danielson at the end. Seems like they served it up on a silver platter by firing him and him storming off but obviously it didn't happen tonight. It'd be nice if this was a vehicle to bring him back with a lot of fan support whenever he's done with his break.



When he comes back, their will be a pretty big pop.. so I'm sure WWE already has it planned out.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

truk83 said:


> He is getting married though. It's kind of deserved for him to be off of television to enjoy his wedding, and honey moon. It was a solid way to get him off tv. However, I wonder how they will introduce him back? That's the tricky part. How are they going to explain his re-hire.


A secret authority figure rehires him, undermining the Mcmahons.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hopefully its not real, Cody Rhodes is one of there better talents there.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> He could've been legit released or legit quit and WWE took advantage of it with this final match to get heat for cooperation, like when CM Punk beat Jeff Hardy and ended his career. I think he was legit released/quit.


No. Jeff Hardy had already been suspended numerous times up until that point therefore it was obvious he was on his way out. Cody on the other hand has been clean.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Comment on youtube video of Randy vs Cody...



> *teh Zriz 27 minutes ago*
> FUCK U TRIPLE H IVE HAD ENOUGH GO FINGER UR SELF﻿ U EORTH KESS PIECE OF TRASH LET STEPHINIE PUT THIS 8---D IN YOUR \o/ U SUCK


I lol'ed...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

truk83 said:


> He is getting married though. It's kind of deserved for him to be off of television to enjoy his wedding, and honey moon. It was a solid way to get him off tv. However, I wonder how they will introduce him back? That's the tricky part. How are they going to explain his re-hire.


It'll have to be an authority figure standing against HHH & Steph. Likelihood is it'll be Vince turning face because he realises HHH & Steph have gone power mad.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BigEvil2012 said:


> Comment on youtube video of Randy vs Cody...
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'ed...


Another one gettin' worked by TEH GAME. :HHH2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

truk83 said:


> He is getting married though. It's kind of deserved for him to be off of television to enjoy his wedding, and honey moon. It was a solid way to get him off tv. However, I wonder how they will introduce him back? That's the tricky part. How are they going to explain his re-hire.


Instead of firing him they should of "injured" him. It would of been easier to bring him back that way instead of explaining how he is back after getting fired.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Instead of firing him they should of "injured" him. It would of been easier to bring him back that way instead of explaining how he is back after getting fired.


Easier doesn't mean better. if he's rehired, that progresses the storyline better.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Instead of being re-introduced because Vince or whoever hired him again, I'd much rather see Rhodes just starting showing up to wreak havoc. It would be cool if he was running wild and stirring up problems while Trips is going nuts trying to keep him away. Vince could see how much of a power trip HHH and Steph are on, like that Cody has some stones, and then brings him back to cement a face turn.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

T-Viper said:


> Best of WWE MNR Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....120470944667174.13985.114016181979317&type=1
> 
> _Connie Brink: I will no longer let my son watch WWE. I preach to him everyday about bullying. And here you are running ads about not bullying then yet your story lines approve and reward billies. So long to what used to be good entertainment._
> 
> ...


:lol

Always some butthurt fan from the South too.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I think once the corporation thing disbands a face in charge will "re-hire" him. who knows, could be a month, could be next year.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

He will come back.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> Yeah. Dat promo :mark:


And people say Rhodes can't talk


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Relax.

The Rhodes Rebellion will rise soon.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Just time off for his wedding - and besides, it's not like he's going to leave a massive hole in the show, or be missed all that much - well, not by me anyway. Also:

Best of WWE MNR Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1979317&type=1
Joshua Mueller: I love the WWE ever since I was a little kid, I still love it but the direction that your going is horrible. Triple H, you were my favorite wrestler but after what I saw on Raw tonight when you fired Cody, I lost all respect for you. I hope Cody, Big Show, Dolph, Daniel & every other wrestler beats up the shield & you! ..Plus puts your wife Steph *threw* a table!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Just time off for his wedding - and besides, it's not like he's going to leave a massive hole in the show, or be missed all that much - well, not by me anyway. Also:
> 
> Best of WWE MNR Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1979317&type=1
> Joshua Mueller: I love the WWE ever since I was a little kid, I still love it but the direction that your going is horrible. Triple H, you were my favorite wrestler but after what I saw on Raw tonight when you fired Cody, I lost all respect for you. I hope Cody, Big Show, Dolph, Daniel & every other wrestler beats up the shield & you! ..Plus puts your wife Steph *threw* a table!


Wouldn't a large group of men putting a woman through a table be bullying and assault?! That guy is a dumbass.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Rhodes will be back next week and do a run in with everyone on the ramp because he's already fired...they should have done it tonight though, would have been epic!


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Nice promo by Cody near the end of the show. That was good.
> 
> I think this whole thing with him being fired is for him to take time off for his honeymoon I'm guessing.
> BTW his fiancee is something...
> ...


:no:


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> Rhodes will be back next week and do a run in with everyone on the ramp because he's already fired...they should have done it tonight though, would have been epic!


I was thinking the same. But probably he will actually take some time off. I do see him when he gets back that he will make that surprise run in and help Bryan out somewhere.

I can also see that this is how they will build up the feud. The released ones will come back and fight. Re-Hired perhaps of the McMahon who will turn face.

If they are building this for the future. Rhodes makes sense to fight back, he is the future. He still young, looks great and he actually not to bad at stuff.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Really sucks even if it's a temporary kayfabe firing. Rhodes was doing better lately and even delivered some solid promos tonight. Also put on a great match and looked like he was on the verge of breaking through. He even got the shitty dead crowd into his match who seemed to only go to the show to chant "Yes" and "CM Punk" while deadpanning everything else like total zombies.



CM Punk Is A God said:


> He's probably just taking some time off to get married. They will bring him back eventually. I was hoping Cody would get the win, that would of been huge.


He couldn't have because WWE seems hell bent on NOBODY getting over with this new corporation fued except Daniel Bryan.

It's a massive waste of their faction and the whole storyline if only one dude is getting put over. It's really starting to piss me off now that only he is getting put over. Rhodes could've gotten a massive boost with a W tonight. But nooooo. It isn't Bryan so of course he loses.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

It was the right move. He was losing momentum and crowd reaction until tonight. Now when he comes back he'll get a big pop and this time he needs to ride that momentum into a main event push. He'd really lost a lot steam coming off of MITB and that great Smackdown show where he tossed Sandows briefcase into the ocean.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> He couldn't have because WWE seems hell bent on NOBODY getting over with this new corporation fued except Daniel Bryan.
> 
> It's a massive waste of their faction and the whole storyline if only one dude is getting put over. It's really starting to piss me off now that only he is getting put over. Rhodes could've gotten a massive boost with a W tonight. But nooooo. It isn't Bryan so of course he loses.


He got put over by losing, though. If he's taking time off for his wedding, the fact that they wrote him off tv this way shows they are going to be pushing Cody when he gets back imo.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Really sucks even if it's a temporary kayfabe firing. Rhodes was doing better lately and even delivered some solid promos tonight. Also put on a great match and looked like he was on the verge of breaking through. He even got the shitty dead crowd into his match who seemed to only go to the show to chant "Yes" and "CM Punk" while deadpanning everything else like total zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um they're putting over Big show more then Bryan at the moment.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Now, bring Damien Sandow into the Corporation 

Dolph Ziggler beat Alberto Del Rio for the title and then, The Corporation hires Damien Sandow and they do everything to screw the Show-Off :mark:


----------



## Dreadknight (Sep 3, 2013)

Cody WWE champ 2014 believe it ! , Alabama Slam 4 the win !!!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

No more screwing of the Show off please. Dude has been screwed by a real life concussion, then the double turn, and then AJ. When Ziggler finally gets to the top again, let him stay for a while.


As for Cody, I've always been a fan. He really knows how to work as a face. And whenever he gets into it, the crowd pops big. During MITB, in an all heel match, he got all the fans to rally behind him. Again on this Raw, the crowd gave a great pop when he hit the Cross Rhodes. Hope he gets back soon.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> No more screwing of the Show off please. Dude has been screwed by a real life concussion, then the double turn, and then AJ. When Ziggler finally gets to the top again, let him stay for a while.
> 
> 
> As for Cody, I've always been a fan. He really knows how to work as a face. And whenever he gets into it, the crowd pops big. During MITB, in an all heel match, he got all the fans to rally behind him. Again on this Raw, the crowd gave a great pop when he hit the Cross Rhodes. Hope he gets back soon.


When I say they do everything, it means that they failed everytime. Ziggler wins against Alberto Del Rio and he becomes the leader of the " rebellion ", he is the one with the big title and he always fight against The Corporation and Damien Sandow. Ziggler becomes a major face, the World Heavyweight Title is important again and Smackdown since the Corporation is big on Smackdown.
Then, once Damien is finally champion, you can have Cody to come back and continue the rivalry between them. If you continue the work with Ziggler as a Main-Event guy and have the World Title with a important booking, everybody could win.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

He'll be back. Most likely time off for wedding and honeymoon and some time for him and his wife. He'll con back when Sandow has won the world title and take it off him.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

T-Viper said:


> Best of WWE MNR Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....120470944667174.13985.114016181979317&type=1
> 
> _Connie Brink: I will no longer let my son watch WWE. I preach to him everyday about bullying. And here you are running ads about not bullying then yet your story lines approve and reward billies. So long to what used to be good entertainment._
> 
> ...


Good!
Kids and the soccer moms and balless dads can stay the fuck away.:woolcock


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> He couldn't have because WWE seems hell bent on NOBODY getting over with this new corporation fued except Daniel Bryan.
> 
> It's a massive waste of their faction and the whole storyline if only one dude is getting put over. It's really starting to piss me off now that only he is getting put over. Rhodes could've gotten a massive boost with a W tonight. But nooooo. It isn't Bryan so of course he loses.


Are you seriously suggesting, the new wwe champion should lose to a hack like cody on a free Tv match? Because that's stupid.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I genuinely felt for him and was cheering him that whole match, he was solid in it all too.

He'll be back, needs a repackaging though.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Wow. I don't think they've done that for a kayfabe firing. It could be legit, we'll find out some info in a few days.


fpalm

It's kayfabe, guys.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

That promo he cut after being fired was top notch. Best promo of Cody's career (probably). (Y)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage News on Cody Rhodes' WWE Status After RAW*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...RAW_AJ_Lee_Gets_a_New_Tattoo_on_Her_Neck.html



> - Word going around at RAW last night was that Cody Rhodes is taking a few weeks off to get married and go on his honeymoon. Cody is getting married to former WWE Diva Brandi Reed (Eden Stiles). He will be brought back to the storylines in a few weeks.
> 
> Partial source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I think it'll be more then a few weeks but they could do the whole " buy a ticket" bit where Cody gets a ticket and interferes in like a month.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Off Topic: Cody's wife is freaking hot!!!


----------



## ChadLaw (Sep 3, 2013)

Quasar said:


> Off Topic: Cody's wife is freaking hot!!!


Never seen her, feel free to reply with a picture for those that cared.

On topic, Cody Rhodes is going to be a major player [finally] when he is used again on T.V. It's his time, about time, and if he's kept as a face he could do some serious repair for the heel job he's been holding on his career for what appears to have been his entire tenure. WHC or as a far stretch the WWE Title could be in Rhodes future in the later parts of 2014. For now, he builds his fanbase and repertoire way higher.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah...


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I saw her before, she was actually briefly seen on JBL & Cole show spraying coca butter on Cody lol..

beautiful babies they will make. She also hated the stache'


----------



## ChadLaw (Sep 3, 2013)

Cody Rhodes has a damn good future ahead of him. Career and marriage wise...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Not only can he use a break, but he's officially tied to this storyline when he returns. Question is how he can return after HHH fired him, my guess might be Vince, who might reinsert himself eventually if HHH gets too abusive with his power. They're putting just the right amount of faces in this angle. Bryan, Miz, Ziggler, Show, now Rhodes...eventually, HHH is gonna pick a fight with too many faces and end up outnumbered. Seen it happen before.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Duke Silver said:


> That promo he cut after being fired was top notch. Best promo of Cody's career (probably). (Y)


Good promo certainly. Came off as a lot more natural, and I think he was given some freedom in that promo and it shows. In general I think guys like Cody and Ziggler and others, would come across better in promos if they were given more freedom instead of following a generic script most of the time. 

Really surprising that a Cody Rhodes promo was a highlight of RAW for me, but that's how bad RAW is right now.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Backstage News on Cody Rhodes' WWE Status After RAW*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...RAW_AJ_Lee_Gets_a_New_Tattoo_on_Her_Neck.html


obviously. they kept mentioning his wife and his marriage so its obvious why they did that. that made him look like a big star. beest thing that ever happened to him


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

No one wants to sleep with Codys wife Like Gaston

On topic I see that Cody is going to be in a big storyline soon. Hopefully they wont mess up


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Rhodes was on fire tonight.


----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)

I think I might bookmark this thread just to show all you who think this is legit how silly you all sound. This is most definitely an angle to give him time off for his wedding. He will come back and hopefully repackaged.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> Why did he break Kayfabe. "They (WWE) made Dusty Rhodes dance. They (WWE) put Goldust in gold." I would think kayfabe wwe doesn't command the antics and attire wrestlers have.


Because Triple H and co. are blurring the lines between reality and Kayfabe on purpose to keep the IWC interested without losing the kids. Go read his recent interview over at ESPN / Grantland. It truly is all about what's best for business.

Back on topic, I have to admit, I wasn't a fan of Rhodes until tonight. He sold it with that promo on the way out. Also, when did Cole become a good announcer again? He was selling the shit out of the end of the Cody-Orton match, had me believing. Reminded me of a homeless man's Jim Ross during that Taker-Jeff Hardy ladder match.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Get the feeling that he's gonna return just in time to rain on Sandow's MITB cash in parade.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Gaston said:


> No one wants to sleep with Codys wife Like Gaston
> 
> On topic I see that Cody is going to be in a big storyline soon. Hopefully they wont mess up


I do, and Cody ofc.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

See, this is what I'm enjoying at the moment. Some time ago, I wouldn't have been surprised to see Cody simply go missing for a few weeks and return with little fanfare. Instead, his taking time off gives WWE an opportunity to add to their biggest angle of the year and they take it. Not only that, but it led to the pinnacle of Cody's career so far; he's never been as over as he was last night. Simply great booking.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Cody did excellent tonight. A great match, good storytelling and finally a good Cody promo. His return could be interresting, if they do it right.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

If he returns with a gimmick, then I will be happy.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Wait some people actually think he was legit fired? fpalm

Nice to see my boy Cody delivering last night both in the ring & on the mic. The push he'll get when he returns has been long over due. He'll be a WHC by Wrestlemania 2014 & a WWE champion by 2015, mark my words.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If this storyline doesn't get him over as a babyface, nothing will


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

theArtist said:


> Wait some people actually think he was legit fired? fpalm
> 
> Nice to see my boy Cody delivering last night both in the ring & on the mic. The push he'll get when he returns has been long over due. He'll be a WHC by Wrestlemania 2014 & a WWE champion by 2015, mark my words.


I'm hoping CODY fueds with Orton when the Bryan/Orton saga is done..then once Cody and Sandow are established in the Main Event they'll finish that fued.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cody Rhodes was really brilliant on RAW last night.

The match with Orton was fantastic and he played the sympathetic babyface down to a tea. When people bitch and whine about faces not being over, all you need to do is put them in a storyline which has fans caring. Rhodes was in one tonight, and the crowd were incredibly receptive to him. He works very well as a babyface in ring, and I think he's pretty likeable as a face. Especially now with the storyline he's just had.

The promo on his way out, was probably the best Rhodes promo I've seen. He sounded really genuine, and believable. I'm assuming he's taking a bit of time off for his wedding etc and he'll be back at some point soon. When he comes back he's got a great storyline ready made, so I hope they don't have him return to play second fiddle to someone, or into a meaningless feud. I think he's proven that he deserves better and I think he should be on his way to being a top guy at some point soon.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

Ill say this and this wont be a popular opinion... Cody Rhodes for Royal Rumble 2014 winner! He deserves to be on the WHC scene!


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Cody needed that defining moment to prove he could be a top star in the WWE and he had that on Raw last night. Not only was the match fantastic, as well as the firing segment, but that promo as he was leaving was one of the best of the year and the best of his career IMO. He just went from midcard guy to one of the top babyfaces in one night.

I can't wait to see him come back, and I assume only great things will be happening for him from here on out.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Irwin Navarro said:


> Ill say this and this wont be a popular opinion... Cody Rhodes for Royal Rumble 2014 winner! He deserves to be on the WHC scene!


I'd lose my shit if Cody returned at the rumble only to win.

LOSE

MY

SHIT


----------



## The Cop (Aug 6, 2013)

*Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

What did everyone think of Rhodes vs Orton on Raw this week?

I thought it was the best match of the night by far, not a Cody mark at all but he was impressive in that match, shame he is having time off really, hopefully he comes back with matches as good as this one.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

I thought it was great, definitely the best match of the night, considering the other matches on the show weren't really anything special.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

This is why I never buy into firing angles: TNA would be announcing his debut by now and he'd have won the X-Division Championship before years end.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

Cody blocked 2 out of 3 RKO attempts?! Since when did he become such a badass, all of a sudden? :vince6


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

Great match.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I totally agree that a good angle is required for a strong babyface. No we just need a dominant heel to really sell it.

Theres no hulkamania with Andre.

theres no stone cold without Vince.

Theres no Batista without Evolution


etc etc


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

Great match, Cody & Orton have a natural chemistry with each other that's for sure. 

Once Cody returns & hopefully cements himself as a legit world title contender, I'd love to see a bad ass feud between the two somewhere down the line.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

Orton is rhodes's best opponent 
he brought the best out of Cody 
imo it was one of his best matches
and way better than any of his matches with greendow


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

Very good match, impressed by Rhodes.


----------



## The Chick Magnet (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

student vs teacher.

of course, always a good match.


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

I'm liking this face run by Cody Rhodes. Why? It's something different and he's doing pretty well. Also very entertaining match with Orton. Well done.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

its funny...Randy Orton is the son of Cowboy Bob Orton Jr...who never was a world champion or did anything significant other than be a bad ass heel with a cast on his arm that was paired with Roddy Piper to face off against Hulk Hogan....yet Randy has been given everything from the start and was pushed immediately after his debut and never had to work for anything....and then there is Dusty Rhodes, a three time NWA heavyweight champion, one of the best ever, and his son Cody, literally has had to work his ass off from the beginning to get noticed by the company...not to mention how they treated Dustin, who was over as fuck for years as Goldust and he never sniffed the world title...Guess they valued Cowboy Bobby moreso than Dusty......and his kids are paying the price for it.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Reactions to Rhodes vs Orton?*

Hard to argue MOTN. Just a great little angle. Hopefully the momentum leads to bigger and better things for Rhodes in the future.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone has another Youtube link with the promo? WWE official Youtube videos "are not available in my territory".


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> Good promo certainly. Came off as a lot more natural, and I think he was given some freedom in that promo and it shows. In general I think guys like Cody and Ziggler and others, would come across better in promos if they were given more freedom instead of following a generic script most of the time.
> 
> Really surprising that a Cody Rhodes promo was a highlight of RAW for me, but that's how bad RAW is right now.


It's not how bad Raw is, it's how good the whole angle was and how well it was played out. The Rhodes VS Orton match was great as always, as was the interview. Plus they managed to get the crowd entirely ( with exception of maybe 20 people) behind Rhodes. It was great.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Terrible wrestler, generic, boring, no gimick. He wont be missed.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Terrible wrestler, generic, boring, no gimick. He wont be missed.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Terrible wrestler, generic, boring, no gimick. He wont be missed.


Terrible Wrestler?

For someone with no gimmick he sure knows how to work a crowd. 

His dashing gimmick was never gonna have him be seen as a main eventer.
While I did enjoy his disfigured gimmick, it's done with. 

You don't want to throw just any gimmick on him. 

There's a reason Brodus, Fandango aren't gonna move up the card ( Atleast not with their gimmicks now)
IMO Brodus in NXT was some what enjoyable, the funky stuff he's now doing, he can't be taken serious


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The match with Orton last week was great as was Rhodes' promo, I expect he'll return in a couple of months.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:HHH2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Terrible wrestler, generic, boring, no gimick. He wont be missed.


:stupid:


Rhodes is a *great * wrestler, and *isn't * boring. In fact, anyone who claims Rhodes is a terrible wrestler has got to be outright blind. As for whether he's boring or not, if he doesn't entertain you fine. Though, it doesn't seem that that was the case with most of the crowd last night and many user here.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Just watched the backstage fallout can't stop lolling T Sandow.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Dunmer said:


> :HHH2







:HHH2 :HHH2


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Cody was a good wrestler and I just love this storyline since it made me care more for Cody
He took advantage of that and not only had a good match with Orton but probably cut his best promo to date


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-09-02/goldust-dusty-cody-rhodes-firing-comments-26146064



> *Exclusive: Rhodes family reacts to Cody's firing*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Prime Time Players reaction to Rhodes firing was fantastic! Def check it out if you havent


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Dunmer said:


>


Don't wanna sound like a mark, but this SCREAMS fascism imo. If any of those parents ever notice that... Jesus the shitstorm. #DemEdgyStorylines


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

They have a legit shot of turning Cody into a top face with this storyline. The promo that he cut had some great fire behind it. Depending on who Bryan is feuding with going into Wrestlemania, I think they should have Cody in one of the top feuds with either Triple H or Randy Orton.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

Shield beatdown of the Rhodes family:HHH2


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Could well be that he reluctantly costs daniel bryan the championship at NoC saying he had to to get his job back 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

ATF said:


> Don't wanna sound like a mark, but this SCREAMS fascism imo. If any of those parents ever notice that... Jesus the shitstorm. #DemEdgyStorylines


VERY edgy but that's a good thing. People do say a lot about HHH but I can only see this being his influence starting to take shape. He seems to have a different philosophy to recent years. Before it was a kind of "well there's no business threat so we can afford to play it safe" whereas now it's more "well there's not business threat, why not mix it up a bit? Nothing to lose really".


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

Am I the only one that read Dusty's comments in Dusty's voice.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Deebow said:


> They have a legit shot of turning Cody into a top face with this storyline. The promo that he cut had some great fire behind it. Depending on who Bryan is feuding with going into Wrestlemania, I think they should have Cody in one of the top feuds with either Triple H or Randy Orton.


Wrestlemania 30 does seem to have a 'winds of change' vibe about it, and no I don't mean Wade Barrett  I'd say having Bryan, Rhodes and Ziggler at the top of the card along with more established names (Punk, Orton, HHH etc.) to help give them that nudge into 'superstardom' would be very good. Arguably Bryan is already there but Wrestlemania would cinch it. So maybe have Bryan challenge for the WWE Title, Rhodes be in a grudge match with HHH or someone high up and Ziggler in the World Heavyweight Title match?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



Crozer said:


> Am I the only one that read Dusty's comments in Dusty's voice.


Nah, I did the same thing. :lol

That's the way to do it, after all. Dusty had amazing delivery.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> Could well be that he reluctantly costs daniel bryan the championship at NoC saying he had to to get his job back
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That would really suck. Cody would me much more over as a face as it is now, plus he very recently turned. It would be terrible for business.



Deebow said:


> They have a legit shot of turning Cody into a top face with this storyline. The promo that he cut had some great fire behind it. Depending on who Bryan is feuding with going into Wrestlemania, I think they should have Cody in one of the top feuds with either Triple H or Randy Orton.


I can imagine Rhodes VS HHH would be a very disappointing, boring match, more over because good matches have become very few and far between in HHH's latest part time years. However, a match with Orton could be fantastic, it's evident from just about every match they've had since around 2011 that they have great chemistry.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



Crozer said:


> Am I the only one that read Dusty's comments in Dusty's voice.


Same here:lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...nale-falls-apart-jay-briscoe-update-tons-more



> -- Various WWE stars react to the firing of Cody Rhodes here. As noted on Observer Radio last night, he's leaving on a planned hiatus to get married and go on a honeymoon but apparently there isn't a lot of communication within creative so it ended up a rush job last night.


Metzler mentioned last night observer radio they were planning to do Sandow vs Rhodes for the MITB, but Rhodes caught them off guard for wanting time off, so they decided to do what they did last night in a last minute decision.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

Dammit, so did I  Well now we have another way to give Cody Rhodes more steam, have the Shield, HHH and Orton attack the Rhodes Family for backing Cody's choice. Only thing I'd find difficult is when to do it. Do you do it next week? Do you wait until Cody's to return? Do they use it as a placeholder to remember Rhodes? It's a fine line imo.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...nale-falls-apart-jay-briscoe-update-tons-more
> 
> 
> 
> Metzler mentioned last night observer radio they were planning to do Sandow vs Rhodes for the MITB, but Rhodes caught them off guard for wanting time off, so they decided to do what they did last night in a last minute decision.


And now Rhodes has managed to get into a situation which has made him more over and involved in the top storyline. Not bad for a day's work haha.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> And now Rhodes has managed to get into a situation which has made him more over and involved in the top storyline. Not bad for a day's work haha.


Yeah that did more for him now. I don't think he needs the MITB briefcase match against Sandow. Just push him to the WHC when he returns.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Yeah that did more for him now. I don't think he needs the MITB briefcase match against Sandow. Just push him to the WHC when he returns.


This. Especially if Sandow is already the champ by then.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rhodes is growing on me for sure. Based on his MITB performance, and great match with Orton... I could see the title picture in his near future.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

He will be back Im guessing within 2-3 months after his wedding, I hope they bring him back in a "WWE has no respect for the Rhodes family." story line where he comes back with big daddy dusty and they have a tag match

HHH and Mr McMahon Vs Codey and Dusty Rhodes


im pretty sure it wont happen... but still... it would be a brillant PPV match


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Yeah that did more for him now. I don't think he needs the MITB briefcase match against Sandow. Just push him to the WHC when he returns.


Agreed. Rhodes became the highlight of Raw last night. Not Orton, not Bryan, but Rhodes. He managed to egt everyone to care. He managed to make himself much more relevant and he is now in the main storyline going. This all instead of a lower card match for the MITB briefacse. This is far better for Rhodes.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Yeah that did more for him now. I don't think he needs the MITB briefcase match against Sandow. Just push him to the WHC when he returns.


Agree with this.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Rhodes is definitely showing star signs. Imho he had promo and segment of the night on Raw. I hope they go down the lone wolf type character with Rhodes, as there definitely needs to be another layer to his current character, since at time he comes off as bland. But tonight he shone brighter than anyone else.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

Look like they're making a big deal out of all this... Which is great. :cool2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Yeah that did more for him now. I don't think he needs the MITB briefcase match against Sandow. Just push him to the WHC when he returns.


And then Sandow cashes in right after he wins it cause it's best for business :HHH2


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

I will always love Dusty Rhodes...he was gold in NWA.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



Crozer said:


> Am I the only one that read Dusty's comments in Dusty's voice.


:lmao

Did da sssame thang baby!


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

I really hope Rhodes returns with his Daddy in his corner for a while (Orton 05 style)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

I wouldn't be surprised if we saw Goldust return for abit too. Maybe Goldust temporarily gets involved in this whole feud? Goldust-Cody winning tag titles from Shield?


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

This just gives me more hope that Cody will come back with some family support. I assume it will be Dustin, and I think based on the comments about the WWE trying to bury the Rhodes' with silly gimmicks, that he will return simply as Dustin Rhodes.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



dxbender said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we saw Goldust return for abit too. Maybe Goldust temporarily gets involved in this whole feud? Goldust-Cody winning tag titles from Shield?


No! Cody has been in enough bloody tag teams, now is his time to shine solo. 

Goldust v Cody has to happen at some point though.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

this is awesome...so Dustin and Dusty are going to get involved now...this is awesome...i'm sure they'll fire Dusty from NXT and then he'll show up to distract the Shield to help out Bryan then he'll get beat down.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

If Cody returned with his family out there he'd become the very thing Bryan's been promoting against with Orton. The audience's perception of Cody would be the same as it is for Orton right now.


----------



## englishtaker27 (May 5, 2008)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Hopefully its not real, Cody Rhodes is one of *there* better talents there.





Lazyking said:


> When he comes back, *their* will be a pretty big pop.. so I'm sure WWE already has it planned out.


You 2 should talk


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



Portugoose said:


> If Cody returned with his family out there he'd become the very thing Bryan's been promoting against with Orton. The audience's perception of Cody would be the same as it is for Orton right now.


No. Orton is backed by executives kayfabe handed everything. The Rhodes family didn't get by on the name or the look. They got shit and turned it too gold and because Cody stood up for what he believes in, he gets fired?. Fans will buy it because no matter how good the Rhodes family have been in WWE, they've never been handed a WWE world title..


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



theArtist said:


> No! Cody has been in enough bloody tag teams, now is his time to shine solo.
> 
> Goldust v Cody has to happen at some point though.


A short run with his brother wouldn't hurt.. I'm actually thinking Cody will win the Rumble this year.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

I'm disappointed...I was hoping to read "cockles" from Goldust


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

man i hope they dont have Rhodes overshadow Bryan...i thought the whole point was to make Bryan a megastar.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



markedfordeath said:


> man i hope they dont have Rhodes overshadow Bryan...i thought the whole point was to make Bryan a megastar.


The whole point is to put over as many people as possible.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



funnyfaces1 said:


> The whole point is to put over as many people as possible.


QFT.. I feel like Bryan is the main star but this angle has helped Show, Ziggler, now Rhodes defining all former heels as faces


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



markedfordeath said:


> man i hope they dont have Rhodes overshadow Bryan...i thought the whole point was to make Bryan a megastar.


The point is to put on a great storyline & put over as much talent as possible along the way.

This story is not solely about Bryan & I'm kind of sick of his stupid marks acting as though it is anytime another wrestler (be it Punk, Rhodes, Ziggler etc) is mentioned in conjunction with the feud.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



Lazyking said:


> No. Orton is backed by executives kayfabe handed everything. The Rhodes family didn't get by on the name or the look. They got shit and turned it too gold and because Cody stood up for what he believes in, he gets fired?. Fans will buy it because no matter how good the Rhodes family have been in WWE, they've never been handed a WWE world title..


Let's see...a second generation wrestler who's took up his father's character's last name, spent only a year in developmental, and debuted in the WWE at age 22. Sounds exactly like someone who's had things handed to him.

Heck, just like Dusty Rhodes, Cowboy Bob Orton never won a championship in the WWF, either.

If WWE want Rhode to become a top babyface in the near future, it would be much better for Cody's character if his family stayed out of it in lieu of the Daniel Bryan narrative dominating WWE TV right now.


----------



## The Indy Junkie (Aug 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

Some how this seems obtuse


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

This keeps getting interesting and interesting.


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

Hoping Goldust returns as much as other people on the forum but I would love to see him return without the make up. Dustin Rhodes would shine right now in the WWE. Great storyline for Cody and I'm loving this while storyline and how it affects everyone.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

I'm glad they're treating Rhodes' firing as such a big thing. Gives me hope for the potential heights he'll reach once he comes back, since God only knows he's been long overdue a really good push to the top.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> man i hope they dont have Rhodes overshadow Bryan...i thought the whole point was to make Bryan a megastar.


If he somehow catches fire and gets hugely over then he should be pushed regardless, they have the chance to make so many new stars with this storyline and if Cody (as unlikely as it is) gets as popular as Daniel Bryan is right now then there's no reason not to give him the spotlight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*

Have Cody return with his dad and after a few weeks Goldust comes back jealous of how his father is giving all the attention to Cody. Cody/goldust feud. I've wanted to see this for a while


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



O Fenômeno said:


> :lmao
> 
> Did da sssame ttthhhammmee thang baby!


Fixed.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



theArtist said:


> No! Cody has been in enough bloody tag teams, now is his time to shine solo.
> 
> Goldust v Cody has to happen at some point though.


Maybe that's the point? Cody-Goldust teams up for abit(through the Corporation storyline) and once that's done, Goldust turns on Cody or something which sets up a feud between them.

Goldust vs Cody with Dusty as special ref would be a crazy match just cause of Dusty as the ref in a match involving his sons. Imagine the story/build behind that.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: WWE.COM Exclusive: Rhodes Family Reacts To Cody's Firing*



Crozer said:


> Am I the only one that read Dusty's comments in Dusty's voice.


LMAO, and no. I love talking like Dusty Rhodes. It's makes people laugh because most have no idea who he is.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Lol Cody is taking time off for his honeymoon! How can't anyone else see this? He'll come back and jump right back into this storyline... but by then, the WHC will also be on HHH's side, and Cody Will feud with him. Maybe that champ is sandow.. seems like it could work.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

> - Cody Rhodes made his first Twitter comments since being "fired" on last night's RAW:
> 
> "Not ready to give a prepared statement. Outta' sight, NOT outta' mind. #RhodesDynasty"
> 
> - Speaking of the angle on last night's RAW, F4Wonline.com notes that Rhodes taking time off to get married and go on his honeymoon had been planned but apparently there isn't a lot of communication within WWE creative these days so they ended up having to rush his departure on last night's RAW.


http://nodq.com/wwe/380259593.shtml


> - Word going around at RAW last night was that Cody Rhodes is taking a few weeks off to get married and go on his honeymoon. Cody is getting married to former WWE Diva Brandi Reed (Eden Stiles). He will be brought back to the storylines in a few weeks.


http://nodq.com/wwe/380220496.shtml


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't think they will bring him back so quick Cody I have a felling will return at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I love how this Cody understory into the Corporation is working because it's making "smart marks" question kayfabe, even if the obvious is obvious.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Love your edits man. woulda been cool if you had the exit promo in there too.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

That pop when Cody Rhodes hit the Cross Rhodes. :cool2


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if Dusty and Dustin were attacked by the Corporation next week. Like Big Show said, it's getting real in here....and I love it.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I was expecting DBry to distract Orton and cost him the win or something.


----------



## ChristianPeeper (Jun 12, 2011)

*Could Cody Rhodes return in Los Madadores?*

What a great way to bring him back if he and even Dibiase were under the masks in a heinous swerve? Everyone knows its gonna be Primo and Epico but it would be great if they spray tanned them and they rip off their masks. Lol just thought of this after getting pretty high please forgive me


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Could Cody Rhodes return in Los Madadores?*

Only if Cody's the bull.

But seriously. No.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Could Cody Rhodes return in Los Madadores?*

That would be a huge waste of time to anyone with any morbid curiosity. Dibiase just asked for his release so yeah...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Could Cody Rhodes return in Los Madadores?*



3VK said:


> Only if Cody's the bull.
> 
> But seriously. No.


Seriously though...I actually wouldn't be surprised if WWE pulled something like that. They debut and come with a bull(who everyone just calls Mantaur Jr) and after a week or two, we see the bull come out and attack someone like Orton or Triple H. They unmask him and find out it's Cody Rhodes.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Could Cody Rhodes return in Los Madadores?*

:vince3

"That's brilliant, GOD DAMMIT, LETS DO IT!"

:HHH2

"No Vince. It would be _bad for business_"


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Could Cody Rhodes return in Los Madadores?*

Quiet! You are going to give Vince ideas!


----------



## ChristianPeeper (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Could Cody Rhodes return in Los Madadores?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :vince3
> 
> "That's brilliant, GOD DAMMIT, LETS DO IT!"
> 
> ...


Hilarious


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Could Cody Rhodes return in Los Madadores?*



BigDLangston said:


> Quiet! You are going to give Vince ideas!


:vince2 :faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

LOL, just no.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Lets hope they fire Dolph Ziggler as well.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

What's Kobe Rose doing in the impact zone


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This whole thing was executed brilliantly. HHH and Orton got more over as heels. Rhodes got more over as a face and really made you feel sorry for him.

I hope he comes back with a gimmick; character portrayal is Rhodes' strong suit.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Whatever gets him off tv. He'll be back after he gets sick of hanging out with his wife.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Not a bad idea especially if they fire Ziggler. Although it would be better if they came back as Los Conquistadores.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> This whole thing was executed brilliantly. HHH and Orton got more over as heels. Rhodes got more over as a face and really made you feel sorry for him.
> 
> I hope he comes back with a gimmick; character portrayal is Rhodes' strong suit.


Gotta agree. The Rhodes Matadores idea is terrible though. He should return to be part of survivor series. Perhaps have one member of Bryan's team punted by Orton on Raw or SD before it, and then they all come out, and Rhodes comes out last. Big pop. I can see it happening.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

DragonSleeper said:


> Whatever gets him off tv. He'll be back after he gets sick of hanging out with his wife.


You're an idiot.


----------



## Conger1983 (May 14, 2013)

Needed some time off, getting married I was told as well, maybe even a re-package, but he is populer right now. Give it till ya SS in November and he will return, on the FACE team


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

DaBlueGuy said:


> What's Kobe Rose doing in the impact zone


More like White Reign lol(Goldust was Black Reign in TNA)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> This whole thing was executed brilliantly. HHH and Orton got more over as heels. Rhodes got more over as a face and really made you feel sorry for him.
> 
> I hope he comes back with a gimmick; character portrayal is Rhodes' strong suit.


Doesn't need a gimmick. He is perfectly likable already. He just needs to continue showing this attitude and arrogance he has. He'll be fine.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Doesn't need a gimmick. He is perfectly likable already. He just needs to continue showing this attitude and arrogance he has. He'll be fine.


Exactly. He does good with gimmicks, but right now he doesn't really need one. Just let him show a bit of his attitude (like he did in that backstage promo before he left the arena) and he'll be good. People already like him. They don't need to be artificially convinced to care about him, they already do. As evidenced by the applause and the "thank you Cody" chants on RAW.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

DragonSleeper said:


> Whatever gets him off tv. He'll be back after he gets sick of hanging out with his wife.


Your sick


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

RKOAJ said:


> Your sick


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Exactly. He does good with gimmicks, but right now he doesn't really need one. Just let him show a bit of his attitude (like he did in that backstage promo before he left the arena) and he'll be good. People already like him. They don't need to be artificially convinced to care about him, they already do. As evidenced by the applause and the "thank you Cody" chants on RAW.


Precisely. In the past few weeks, he hadn't fully transitioned out of his heel character's vain aloofness and so he was getting cold reactions. Cody just needs to be the hard-working no-frills classic babyface, channeling a little bit of Dusty's blue-collar appeal - at MITB and on Raw we saw those elements, and the crowd reacted strongly to them both times.

Less is more sometimes, and I think a solid Cody babyface run needs to return to basics instead of giving him a wacky gimmick or making him a wannabe comedian like half their faces.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Doesn't need a gimmick. He is perfectly likable already. He just needs to continue showing this attitude and arrogance he has. He'll be fine.


Up until this past Monday on RAW he'd honestly gotten bland. This is coming from a huge Rhodes fan (like I need to point it out). He had no character and he was not really going anywhere. I'm not saying he was bad by any means, just not as good as he can be. In 2011 he was arguably the most entertaining aspect of Smackdown. Cody Rhodes and unique gimmicks are a perfect match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rhodes deserves this push he's going to get when he comes back. It's been along time coming. And it's about time.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm wondering how they are gonna bring him back?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Probably once Vince turns face, he can use his power to bring him back. Either that or Cody starts "interfering" in matches that force HHH to hire him back just to make his life hell or something.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

How they're gonna bring him back?

one of his fellow faces in the figt agains the corporation is in deep trouble and is being attacked.
Boom. Rhodes is there, messes with the corporation and helps out D-Bry or whoever in the process, everyone looks good.

My personal ending to this storyline for Cody? Cody faces either Orton(Not as champion) at a top four pay per view and gets the win over them whilst wearing his dad's signature polkadots. Baym.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cody to return at Royal Rumble and win it :mark: But he doesn't have much to choose from opponent wise, Sandow = bleh


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Cody is decent but man is he bland. he has no charisma what so ever. He does not get a reaction whether he's face or heel. He is a decent in ring performer other than that he has nothing imo, just like Axel. 

I know he's not properly fired but ihonestly wouldn't care and judging by the crows on Monday none of them could care either. 10 people shouting "thank you Cody" was embarrassing for the guy. His moustache was more over than he is.

Infact if WWE did a poll on who they'd want to save Daniel bryan from a beating.... Cody Rhodes... Or.... His Moustache.... The moustache would win at a landslide and get a pop... something Cody can only dream of. 

As for Cody lovers look at my sig and EMBRACE IT.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

When he mentioned the Rhodes and the McMahons having a past hatred I would so mark for a family feud between them two families, Would be very interesting to see a family vs family angle.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Cody is decent but man is he bland. he has no charisma what so ever. He does not get a reaction whether he's face or heel. He is a decent in ring performer other than that he has nothing imo, just like Axel.
> 
> I know he's not properly fired but ihonestly wouldn't care and judging by the crows on Monday none of them could care either. 10 people shouting "thank you Cody" was embarrassing for the guy. His moustache was more over than he is.
> 
> ...


I would expect a little more sense out of a Damien Sandow fan.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Cody is decent but man is he bland. he has no charisma what so ever. He does not get a reaction whether he's face or heel. He is a decent in ring performer other than that he has nothing imo, just like Axel.
> 
> I know he's not properly fired but ihonestly wouldn't care and judging by the crows on Monday none of them could care either. 10 people shouting "thank you Cody" was embarrassing for the guy. His moustache was more over than he is.
> 
> ...


Not even 100 fpalm smileys could put this to justice. No charisma? You obviously don't know what charisma is. No reactions? Did you even watch MITB? Or the ending of his match at SummerSlam? Or his showing on Monday?

Seriously, it's painful to read some of these comments, because it seems some of you fans are so blinded to even objectively remark what's going on. Literally around 95% of the crowd was chanting "Cody Rhodes" or "Cody" during his match, and he got a huge pop when he countered the RKO into Cross Rhodes. And you claim none of the crowd cared.

Finally, there is one thing you just don't do. Comparing Axel to Rhodes... It's despicable. Axel has literally nothing to him other than his in ring skills, which are very mediocre. You want no charisma? Take a look at Axel. Rhodes is not even remotely comparable to him in any department other than in ring work, in which Rhodes is also superior. Ultimately, this comparison you made is completely laughable.



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Up until this past Monday on RAW he'd honestly gotten bland. This is coming from a huge Rhodes fan (like I need to point it out). He had no character and he was not really going anywhere. I'm not saying he was bad by any means, just not as good as he can be. In 2011 he was arguably the most entertaining aspect of Smackdown. Cody Rhodes and unique gimmicks are a perfect match.


Honestly, I'd say his showing on Monday night was the best of his career, and he did w/o a gimmick. Masked, Rhodes was at his greatest, and him getting a good gimmick would do good, but, if given good material to work with, he could shine w/o a gimmick.


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

Love Cody Rhodes but agree I think they should repackage him somehow when he comes back.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...g&registryId=6608560&wcref=yes&wcsid=41685944

Cody's actual wedding date is September 26 (LOL @ B&B)


----------

